# Apache 2.2.6 & PHP5.2.5 Compile Error -libldap.so -(x86_64 )

## ruzza

Hi,

I am having difficulty compiling apache2. It gives the following error:

```
/usr/lib64/libldap.so: undefined reference to `SSL_CTX_set_info_callback'

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status

make[1]: *** [apache2] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/www-servers/apache-2.2.6/work/httpd-2.2.6'

make: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

 *

 * ERROR: www-servers/apache-2.2.6 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *             ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *             ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *   apache-2.2.6.ebuild, line  205:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      emake || die "emake failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   emake failed

```

Same thing happens if I recompile openldap or apr-util.

I have run revdep-rebuild --library=libldap.so   but so far it didn't fix it.

Also php-5.2.5 also doesn't compile:

```
configure: error: LDAP build check failed. Please check config.log for more information.

 *

 * ERROR: dev-lang/php-5.2.5 failed.

 * Call stack:

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1701:  Called dyn_compile

 *            ebuild.sh, line 1039:  Called qa_call 'src_compile'

 *            ebuild.sh, line   44:  Called src_compile

 *     php-5.2.5.ebuild, line  185:  Called src_compile_normal

 *     php-5.2.5.ebuild, line  327:  Called php5_2-sapi_src_compile

 *   php5_2-sapi.eclass, line  640:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *      ./configure --prefix=${destdir} --host=${CHOST} --mandir=${destdir}/man --infodir=${destdir}/info --sysconfdir=/etc --cache-file=./config.cache ${my_conf} ${EXTRA_ECONF} || die "configure failed"

 *  The die message:

 *   configure failed
```

My uname output is:

Linux www 2.6.19-gentoo-r5 #3 SMP PREEMPT Wed Aug 22 15:30:04 EST 2007 x86_64 Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 270 AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

Any help will be appreciated!!

----------

## JC99

Try compiling apache with no ldap USE flag

```
USE="-ldap" emerge apache
```

and see if that works

----------

## ruzza

I tried that but still get the same error as above.

----------

## ruzza

I did an apache2 compile on a test server (same configuration as the main server), then when I go and restart apache, it does:

```
Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 142 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so: undefined symbol: SSL_CTX_set_client_cert_cb
```

----------

## ruzza

Re-emerged opensll. That seemed to fix the problem about compiling, though still having trouble accessing my server via ssl.

Now says when I browse a webpage:

Error Code -12263

----------

## JC99

 *ruzza wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Now says when I browse a webpage:
> 
> Error Code -12263

 

I had this problem, I re-emerged Net-SSLeay and it went away

----------

## ruzza

Thanks for that. Have re-emerged some other packages that rely on openssl via 

```
equery depends openssl
```

.

Will be waiting to see if my server is stable now - sendmail and apache were segfaulting when this problem cropped up (happened after updating some packages).

----------

## ruzza

Unfortunately apache is still crashing - seems to be doing it at night.

When I list the processes, apache2 is listed as "defunct".

Then I still get this error when I restart apache2:

```
Apache2 has detected a syntax error in your configuration files:

apache2: Syntax error on line 142 of /etc/apache2/httpd.conf: Cannot load /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so into server: /usr/lib64/apache2/modules/mod_ssl.so: undefined symbol: SSL_CTX_set_client_cert_cb
```

To fix the error, I then have to re-emerge openssl, reboot the server and then it works. I seem to have to do this procedure every morning to get it to work.

Also the apache2 error log says:

```
[Wed Dec 12 03:36:32 2007] [notice] child pid 6388 exit signal Bus error (7)

```

The apache2 access_log says:

```

::1 - - [12/Dec/2007:03:21:09 +1100] "GET / HTTP/1.0" 200 359
```

Any other ideas?

----------

## ruzza

Reading from other forums, looks as though "Bus Error" could be either software or hardware.

We had a backup running overnight in a cron job mounting and copying data to another hard disk.

I ran the backup manually and apache gave the "bus error" again.

Could this mean some hardware issue? As it hasn't happened before. Also still not sure if the server is stable - will turn off the backup and see how it goes overnight.

----------

